# Classical harmony tutorials?



## Peter M. (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey guys! I was thinking of doing some youtube tutorials on classical harmony and how it can be used in modern composition. I don't consider myself a pro composer, but I did study classical harmony and composition with one for 4 years and I think I have something to give. 

My main motivation is the fact that youtube tutorials by Alex Pfeffer, Daniel James and others have been so helpful to me, but I have never found something which concerns composition technique and harmony anywhere so I thought I might give something back to the community. 

I was thinking to start with the basics: chord functions, proper voice leading, tonality, modulations, counterpoint, do's and dont's etc. I would teach this the way I was taught, through 4 part harmony for choir. Later I might give out some ideas on how I found this to be useful in modern orchestration, and how this could be applied to the orchestra. (tho' this is something I'm still learning myself) This would probably have to be a series of tutorials.

Do you think there would be people interested in this?


----------



## jaredcowing (Mar 18, 2014)

Resources on "classical" composition/harmony abound, though more so in print than on video tutorials. But, to get this info in a more modern delivery format, and from someone familiar with the contemporary scene that alot of self-taught musicians might be coming from, I think there'd be alot of people who would appreciate this sort of spin on the matter. And talking about it through a modern music lens would certainly sell it to the skeptics who would question how classical techniques would be of any use to them (and that attitude is not uncommon!)


----------



## emid (Mar 18, 2014)

Peter M. @ Tue Mar 18 said:


> Do you think there would be people interested in this?



I will be very much interested


----------



## paulmatthew (Mar 18, 2014)

I'd also be interested in this . I'm constantly trying to learn as much as I can . From using my DAWs, Kontakt , plug ins , to reading music and so on. What kind of basic knowledge would be required beforehand for a viewer to understand the content?


----------



## sourcefor (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes always interested in other peoples teachings and thoughts!


----------



## stikygum (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes, I've actually been looking for something like this! I would be on board in a heartbeat.


----------



## G.E. (Mar 18, 2014)

Count me in.I'm already studying harmony but it can't hurt to hear things from a different perspective.


----------



## Peter M. (Mar 19, 2014)

This is great to hear! 
I think the knowledge you should have before hand should be the basics of music theory or something like the next: Have a basic understanding of scales and chords (how they are built), and a very basic knowledge of reading music would be good, altho' not absolutely necessary, I would try to explain things both in notation and piano roll. That's it! Everything else I would be teaching. Of course if the first couple of videos are successful (they get a few hundred hits) I could start taking requests about specific topics.


----------



## TGV (Mar 19, 2014)

Recently, there was a 7 lectures course on Coursera, which dealt with this, and its relation to counterpoint. It was ambitiously titled "Write like Mozart". I followed it, but I found it too slow and repetitive to my taste, but it did deliver. Perhaps it's still available.


----------



## MrVoice (Mar 19, 2014)

+1 for this!


----------



## Peter M. (Mar 20, 2014)

Ok, I will see that I get first one done in the next week or so. I will probably post it here and a couple of other places. Keep a lookout for it.


----------



## MrVoice (Mar 26, 2014)

I would also be interessted in this !


----------



## nektarios (Mar 30, 2014)

I would be interested too! Definitely!


----------



## jneebz (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes, please! Thanks for sharing.

-Jamie


----------



## Peter M. (Apr 3, 2014)

Just a quick update. You can expect the first tutorial sometime in the next week, been a bit busy with a project till today. Sorry about the delay!


----------



## Arcane Master (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm interested in this, too. Can't wait for the first tutorial!


----------



## The Darris (Apr 5, 2014)

Go for it Peter. I have been doing Youtube tutorials for a year now and I agree, it is hard to find something different to give to everyone that others haven't already done. I have contemplated doing some harmony videos in the past but I am still studying it. I look forward to your videos man!


----------



## Noledge80 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi Peter I would also like to express my interest in these tutorials! 
I am trying to self learn harmony as well and look forward to seeing your first video.


----------



## stprodigy (Apr 6, 2014)

I am interested in this as well!


----------



## psmk31452 (Apr 6, 2014)

I too would be very interested!

Paul


----------

